

Semantic MediaWiki: Toward smarter wikis - corbet
http://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/451456/18a7f87fc3f79843/

======
cpeterso
Related: <http://dbpedia.org/About>

_DBpedia_ is a project aiming to extract structured content from Wikipedia.
DBpedia allows users and programs to query relationships and properties
associated with Wikipedia resources, including links to other related
datasets. This structured information is then made available as a downloadable
database. The data is also available on Amazon EC2 instances.

